# Crazy Lucky Snowboard Slam



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh my god no way!

I cannot believe he survived landing on his feet. Not even Chuck Norris could have survived that.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

way harder, no dick suck face

https://youtu.be/mUK9hEjye3w


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats a weak fucking wipe out. Not worth the effort of hitting play. I am guessing you just want more youtube views? Maybe titlehould be "lucky he didnt twist his knee" or "scratch his pretty mouth"....


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

snoeboarder said:


> way harder, no dick suck face
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/mUK9hEjye3w




Lol the camera zooms in on his binding before the jump, like they knew it was going to get trashed.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*this thread should seppuku out of embarrassment*

i've seen worse crashes in the lift line


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> i've seen worse crashes in the lift line


^this^
I've _personally_ crashed much, *much* harder in the lift line! :blink: And I was nowhere near "Escaping Death!!"  (….unless you count almost dying from embarrassment!!) 

Agree that was sum weak shit!!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nocturnal7x said:


> Oh my god no way!
> 
> I cannot believe he survived landing on his feet. Not even Chuck Norris could have survived that.


Yeah, I was like WTF?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Obviously the pool of crocodiles he's jumping over is just out of camera view.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

robotfood99 said:


> Lol the camera zooms in on his binding before the jump, like they knew it was going to get trashed.


Obviously done for the benefit of his binding sponsor, but Nitro probably was not nearly as happy about that when the binding exploded...


----------

